# Turtle question



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Turtle question


I ain't for sure if this goes here but real quick is it legal in Ohio to run a jug line for turtles? I read some of the regs and didn't find much.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look under floatlines..............
http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx

Season doesn't open until July 1.......Need a fishing license not a hunting license...


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Look under floatlines..............
> http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx
> 
> Season doesn't open until July 1.......Need a fishing license not a hunting license...


Thank you for the link. And yes I am aware that the season does not open for a couple weeks. It is just me and a coworker found a perfect pond that seems to be filled with snappers and we where talking about it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the link is very informative, but it only listed public waters. so i would check alittle deeper on private land. im sure you could follow state guidelines and be ok. but on private land the restrictions might not be as strict.

i know this doesnt help you any and i dont know if there legal. but i know some guys in tenn that uses jugs, they set them in the late afternoon and go back and check them the next morning. but they are on a large private pond, so they never get checked anyway.
sherman


----------

